# Redline 5W40 UOA 2711 miles, 17k on car, 08 GTI



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is a graph of viscosity and flashpoint, two of the most important indicators of an oil's performance with regard to fuel dilution, for all the UOAs where we have that data. The Amsoil AFL shown as "zero" is actually "no data" for flashpoint. 
Note that for the 40 weight oils, 12.5 is the cutoff to stay in grade. It appears that one or 2 oils only were able to stay in grade which is highly unusual. In other engines, it is quite common for a 40 weight to stay in grade. This engine destroys oils quick!
Also note that OCI is not accounted for in this graph, thus some factory fill <1000 mile UOAs show high viscosity. Also note that 0W30 oils start thinner and may hold viscosity better than some 40 weight oils. I just wanted to put everything in this graph. I may clean it up if I get time. Blue dots are flashpoint and red bars are viscosity.








Here is a graph of the ppm Iron per 1000 miles. Iron may indicate wear but UOAs don't catch large particles and they can show "chemical" wear of the oxidation layer rather than physical wear so we should be cautious in looking at this data. In general however, iron levels below the average are good. The redline runs shown in red are well better than average.








Here is the UOA. This run (run# 3) was 80% city and 20% highway. Run #2 was 50%/50%. Note that 1 can of redline SL-1 was used prior to the 2758 miles sample in run 2. I think this knocked down the flashpoint and showed up as fuel (BStone comments also suggested this). It seemed to persist all the way out to 5k miles in run 2. Run #1 was 90% city, very short trips, in the winter. Also, regarding TAN levels, I believe starting TAN for this oil is somewhere around 2.5 based on 3 VOA's posted for non-5W40 redline oils. Thanks for reading!










_Modified by saaber2 at 4:11 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

redline holds up pretty damn well! what does the viscosity start at on a VOA?
i should have my Motul Specific UOA by the end of the week, i'll be really interested in comparing the two...


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

That's one of the reasons why that top graph is not very useful. It is biased to thicker oils in a sense. Redline 5W40 starts at around 15 and still shears to 13 which is pretty unheard of for Redline. Usually it thickens if anything. GC is real shear stable also but shears in these engines. The best way to graph viscosity would be "% loss of viscosity". I tried digging up starting viscosities once to add to the database so that % loss could be calculated, but I got burned out as they are hard to find for all the different oils.
What do you know about Motul 300V? I have seen some pretty excellent UOAs on that but don't know anything about it. From what I've seen, I think Motul has quite a range in their oils from lower-end comparable to other 502 oils with what looks like less expensive additives to some real high end stuff. But I really haven't studied it very closely. I remember the 300V as being impressive though and that x-lite 0W30 looks stout. These 2.0 FSIs need nuclear holocaust-proof oils, or maybe whatever oil those machines use in the terminator movies.


_Modified by saaber2 at 5:23 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (saaber2)*

% loss in viscosity would be a great look... but it would probably need to be normalized for miles on oil just like your iron comparison. I hear ya on digging up the starting viscosities, finding that data is a good ol needle in haystack search...
The 300V is a fantastic oil... but it is supposedly light on detergents and viscosity modifiers. Has high amounts of moly and magnesium though. Here is a UOA for the 30 weight:
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...79390
Its definitely more towards the race oil side of the spectrum. the guy i buy my motul from runs it in his GTI 2.0T and swears by it, but he also changes oil at ridiculously short intervals (1.5 to 2k miles)... i bet it would work really well for the summer change interval, but i wouldn't want to run it over the winter months.
Here are some of the details:
http://www.uleiauto.ro/phpeuri...0.pdf


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
These 2.0 FSIs need nuclear holocaust-proof oils.

haha, ain't that the truth










_Modified by rhouse181 at 5:29 PM 8-25-2009_


----------

